# Need new tyres - which ones?



## cs2itjel (Mar 1, 2021)

I've got an Audi TT 2.0 TFSI QUATTRO SPORT with 245/40 R18 93Y tyres. When I bought it a few months ago it had budget tyres on and I need to replace them.

On my Audi A5 I used Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5 and was pleased with them. I've read different posts about Conti Sport Contact, Falkens, Goodyear F1 Supersport. What do people find the best for the Quattro TT with the tyre size above please?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

apart the OEM P-zero (quite good both on dry and wet, even if the rolling noise is increased together with their wear, but they have been abused on track) I read positive comments on Michelin PS4s. 
Mine are '20, but I guess no big changes in '19 size


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

I had Conti Sport Contact on my previous TT 2.0 Quattro, was quite happy. The wet grip was a night & day difference from the stock Hankooks.


----------



## Theo (Sep 29, 2020)

I have Pzero on my 20s, no complaints


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

The current auto express magazine's latest publication (issue no 1693) has a comprehensive test on 10 leading tyre brands - summer tyres, you may wish to check out. Very interesting reading.


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

Really interesting that they gave first place to the Hankook S1 Evo, it hasn't placed well in other tests.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Juicetin said:


> Really interesting that they gave first place to the Hankook S1 Evo, it hasn't placed well in other tests.


Yeh I was a bit surprised myself, however had some Hankook winter tyres several years ago and they were excellent (though appreciate they were not summer tyres).


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

You're opening up a can of worms here my friend. Everyone's got their own preferences and experiences with tyres! - One person will say Michelins, another will say goodyear, another will say Toyo or whatever... Its a bit like asking what football team should you support. Good luck in getting a recommendation!


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

cs2itjel said:


> I've got an Audi TT 2.0 TFSI QUATTRO SPORT with 245/40 R18 93Y tyres. When I bought it a few months ago it had budget tyres on and I need to replace them.
> 
> On my Audi A5 I used Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5 and was pleased with them. I've read different posts about Conti Sport Contact, Falkens, Goodyear F1 Supersport. What do people find the best for the Quattro TT with the tyre size above please?


just changed to P-Zero.. fantastic.. better then the original Bridgestone S001


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

which P-Zero's, the OEM ones (R01) or the new P-zero's (PZ4)?


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

bobbybobster said:


> You're opening up a can of worms here my friend. Everyone's got their own preferences and experiences with tyres! - One person will say Michelins, another will say goodyear, another will say Toyo or whatever... Its a bit like asking what football team should you support. Good luck in getting a recommendation!


Quite agree with your statement, I recently bought a set of good old English Avons, rated A for the wet and brilliant in the dry but they are next to useless in freezing conditions.
It was interesting to view a winter test where a two wheel drive car fitted with winter tyres ran rings around a four wheel drive car on summer tyres.
I wish I had invested in a quality set of all season tyres. I think they will eventually become the norm because as I said summer tyres are rubbish in cold weather.


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Crossclimates on a Honda I was out in at Wirksworth Derbyshire got me through a snowstorm/settling snow. On an undulating/hilly 'B' road howling snow coming down, I thought I wasn't not going to get out of this one in a hurry.

Probably not very often actually need this type of tyre but could be a life saver if weather conditions turn iffy!


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Tyre selection is subjective with too many variables to enable the perfect selection.
I've only owned a TT for 4 months and i would say that the stock fitted 20’ Pirelli Pzero's R01 are very good in all circumstances.
I have previously used Pzero's on a VW Scirocco for over 5 years and thought they were great, then for some reason that i don't recall, i changed to Bridgestone All Weather, i never had the same level of confidence with these.
My wifes car has Pirelli Cinturato P7 and we find these are really good.
A number of years ago i used Continental Contisports I believe these were good at the time.
So I would say my most confident driving experiences have been with Pirelli Pzero's and therefore would probably continue with these.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

cs2itjel said:


> I've got an Audi TT 2.0 TFSI QUATTRO SPORT with 245/40 R18 93Y tyres. When I bought it a few months ago it had budget tyres on and I need to replace them.
> 
> On my Audi A5 I used Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5 and was pleased with them. I've read different posts about Conti Sport Contact, Falkens, Goodyear F1 Supersport. What do people find the best for the Quattro TT with the tyre size above please?


Michelin PS4's... just excellent, almost like they were made for the TT. If your car came with Hankooks (awful!), they will transform how it handles and grips. Had them on both my 16 and then 18 plate TTS. Last a long time too. Got 22k out of my last set before they dropped below 3mm. Worth spending a little extra to have them IMO. Else, Continental SC are good for the money, got them on our SQ5 and seem decent, but I think the PS4's are a tad better in then wet.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

cs2itjel said:


> I've got an Audi TT 2.0 TFSI QUATTRO SPORT with 245/40 R18 93Y tyres. When I bought it a few months ago it had budget tyres on and I need to replace them.
> 
> On my Audi A5 I used Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5 and was pleased with them. I've read different posts about Conti Sport Contact, Falkens, Goodyear F1 Supersport. What do people find the best for the Quattro TT with the tyre size above please?


I've used (in order) The original Bridgestones, P-zeros, Goodyear Eagle F1 Assy 4 (I think), Michelin PS4's.

Each change was a change for the better. The PS4's are fantastic in every way and are my tyre of choice now.

I've found that the Michelins (though more expensive) last longer than the other brands. I tend to drive as hard as roads and conditions allow and typically I got 8-10k miles from a set of tyres. I get around 12-14k miles out of the Michelins.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

I’ve the Hankook S1 Evo2 … they are shite.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

MrOCD said:


> I’ve the Hankook S1 Evo2 … they are shite.


Begs the question why Audi fit them. I found when my first TTS came with them, the only thing they did well was wear slowly. In the wet, they're dreadful and add cold to the wet, bloody dangerous! After a few moments with them, I swapped them out with over 6mm left on them. Utter crap.


----------



## Buntsc (Oct 1, 2017)

My 2017 TT S line S tronic Quattro was delivered new on Hankook Ventus S1 Evo 2.
Since I only do minimal mileage in this car, 11,000 miles to date, I have been reluctant to change them while they had plenty of tread left. Currently they have about 4.5/5 mm.
I agree with Mark Pred and others; they are very noisy on most surfaces, have average grip in the dry and are verging on dangerous in cold, wet conditions. They are marginally better once worn to the depth on mine now but I will be changing them the moment they get to 4 mm.
Audi assembled the TT in Hungary I believe and the Hankooks are also made under license in Hungary so maybe that is the reason so many cars came with these tyres.
I will be changing them for Michelin Pilot Sport 4S. I have used Michelins on many cars and have the N3 Pilot Sport PS2 on my 1996 Porsche 993. Superb tyre in all conditions.
If you do low mileage perhaps the Continental Contact Sport 6 is worth considering. They have great reviews apart from their wear rate which seems to be an average of 12,000 to 15,000 miles.


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

Its interesting that Autoexpress recently gave the Hankook Evo 3 a test win and rated them 2nd for wet handling and 4th for wet cornering. 
Is this all about paid promotions, ie. do they get paid a truckload to position certain brands ?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Juicetin said:


> Its interesting that Autoexpress recently gave the Hankook Evo 3 a test win and rated them 2nd for wet handling and 4th for wet cornering.
> Is this all about paid promotions, ie. do they get paid a truckload to position certain brands ?


Makes you wonder doesn't it?


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

I did the usual online research when changing the last set of tyres on mine and plumped for the hankook evo 3, based on my requirements for performance vs value for money. I've absolutely no complaints - I find them to be predictable in all conditions I've driven in so far, and have confidence to push the car within my own limits... I'd criticise them for road noise, but I think that's more to do with the car than the tyres as their dB rating is as good as most.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mark Pred said:


> Michelin PS4's... just excellent,


How much rim protection is on the PS4's?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

is good, even if apparently not as prominent as the P-zero one


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

kevin#34 said:


> is good, even if apparently not as prominent as the P-zero one


I'm on P Zero's at the moment and ideally wanted a bit more (wife kerbed a wheel last week  )

Anyone running 265/30/20 or better still 265/35/20??


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

TTpiloti said:


> I did the usual online research when changing the last set of tyres on mine and plumped for the hankook evo 3, based on my requirements for performance vs value for money. I've absolutely no complaints - I find them to be predictable in all conditions I've driven in so far, and have confidence to push the car within my own limits... I'd criticise them for road noise, but I think that's more to do with the car than the tyres as their dB rating is as good as most.


I've got Evo 3 on my TTS and I do quite like them, i have no complaints so far apart from the road noise .


----------



## Buntsc (Oct 1, 2017)

I intend changing the Hankook Evo2 which were fitted from new on my 2017 S line S tronic Quattro for Michelin Pilot Sport 4S in the near future. I have found the standard size 245/35/19 very hard to find in the PS4S. None of my trusted tyre shops have been able to get any. However 255/35/19 seem to be easily available.
Has anyone fitted the slightly larger profile tyre to 19" wheels on the Mk 3 (TT or TTS) ?
I believe the Mk 2 came with 255/35/19 as standard and has the same wheel size 9J x19 so I can't envisage any problems.. Possibly a slight increase in fuel comsumption and a marginal error in speedometer reading, neither of which are of concern.
Any thoughts ?


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Buntsc said:


> I have found the standard size 245/35/19 very hard to find in the PS4S.


I had no problems getting them back in July through Kwikfit - although I understand that some people don't want to use them, and we are four months on...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

TTpiloti said:


> I did the usual online research when changing the last set of tyres on mine and plumped for the hankook evo 3, based on my requirements for performance vs value for money. I've absolutely no complaints - I find them to be predictable in all conditions I've driven in so far, and have confidence to push the car within my own limits... I'd criticise them for road noise, but I think that's more to do with the car than the tyres as their dB rating is as good as most.


Did you read through people's comments on this forum regarding those tyres? Had them on my TTS when it was delivered. Fine on a warm, dry road, good economy and a little noisy, but not too bad. Then along came some rain and cold - good grief, they were bloody awful. So bad in fact, that I considered them to be borderline dangerous where you had standing water and it was cold. I ditched them before they were even half worn. Utter crap. You realise the difference when you get the Michelins on the car after those, literally night and day better - well worth paying more to get a tyre that won't let you down when it matters.


----------



## Deformator (May 2, 2021)

In Moscow, everyone drives only Michelin Pilot Sport 4


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

Mark Pred said:


> Did you read through people's comments on this forum regarding those tyres? Had them on my TTS when it was delivered. Fine on a warm, dry road, good economy and a little noisy, but not too bad. Then along came some rain and cold - good grief, they were bloody awful. So bad in fact, that I considered them to be borderline dangerous where you had standing water and it was cold. I ditched them before they were even half worn. Utter crap. You realise the difference when you get the Michelins on the car after those, literally night and day better - well worth paying more to get a tyre that won't let you down when it matters.


Comments on this forum? No but as I said, I did the research and am happy with my choice. I've got Michelin Pilots on my x3, so I'm not unaware of what good tyres they are. The TT won't get driven much in the worst weather and certainly won't be pushed when it's cold and wet. The evo2 and evo3 are very different tyres, and most on here are referring to the evo2. If they turn out to be as bad as you say, they'll get changed, but as yet I am happy with them.


----------



## Buntsc (Oct 1, 2017)

RobinHelsby said:


> I had no problems getting them back in July through Kwikfit - although I understand that some people don't want to use them, and we are four months on...


I think the situation has changed since July when, as you say, there was supply of the 245/35/19 PS4S
My favoured tyre fitter tried six or seven different suppliers last week and when I checked on Blackcircles and various other big tyre companies (including Kwik Fit - which I would never use after they trashed wheels on previous cars!) nobody had stock.
They all had stock of the 255/35/19 which is why I asked if anyone has fitted that size and what their experience had been with a slightly larger profile tyre.
Judging by the response it seems nobody has but thanks anyway.

I have had this problem getting supply of the less popular sizes of Michelins before but that was for a 1964 Porsche 356 Carrera 2 (the XAS in 165/15) so maybe not really a similar situation.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

I am in the market for 225/50 R17 winter tyres.
So just for laughs, I went to Audi Equipment page. I think its both hilarious and strange that Audi still offers _*Dunlop SP Winter Sport 4D (AO).*_ Winter tyre > Original Zubehör Katalog (audi.com)
It's such an old tyre and its been surpassed by many other brands.

If they wanted to stick with Dunlop offers, they should have offered the successor to them in the form of Dunlop Winter Sport 5.

I'm thinking between Nokian WR D4 or Hankook Evo 3. Although I think Bridgestone Blizzak 005 are also a great choice.


----------

